# WOO HOO!!!!



## LauraMG (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm excited now!

Uninvited guest












And the "money shot"





















The male continues to stay on her back even though they haven't been connected for the majority of today, and he continues to tap on her back (which I assume is a signal to the female). I left them out today and I lost them once because the female decided to crawl from the desk to the wall and up to the ceiling! Freaked me out, but I started laughing my hiney off when I found them! :lol:


----------



## myzticalboi (Nov 15, 2010)

wwooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  Celebrations!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job and great pix, Laura! Let us know when congratulations and cigars are in order!


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 15, 2010)

congrats. what a great job you did. I hope that all goes well and have lot's of mouths to feed.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2010)

Good Job!


----------



## more_rayne (Nov 15, 2010)

Where does the line for nymphs form?


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 15, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> Where does the line for nymphs form?


I don't wanna form a line, because then it will feel like an exclusivity thing! Everybody will have their chance when I have babies! :lol: Hopefully they will be sooner rather than later.

BTW, he is STILL on her back! Not connected, but just riding her around like a pony! Is this seriously normal???


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2010)

Yea, they don't move much and he will stay there till he gets ate, tired or u move him.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 15, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yea, they don't move much and he will stay there till he gets ate, tired or u move him.


Thanks for letting me know Rebecca! I persuaded him off of her after I read that, because I don't wanna lose him! He's gettin' pinned when it's his time


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Nov 15, 2010)

congrats!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: .

Best of the luck with the ooths.

Arturo


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a male ride his girl for a little over a week. Then I took a reaaaaally long look and realized he was dead! Hillarious! I had to pry him off her!!! Now THAT's the way to go!


----------



## ismart (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 29, 2010)

Well guys, my female over the holiday was acting strange and when I got home from out of town she was as good as dead. Her head was engulfed in what I've seen others describe as the black death. I would guess what she had to be some kind of parasitic fungus, because she had a growth that had erupted through her face. I also observed an extremely foul odor. I took some macro shots, but they turned out to look pretty disgusting so I haven't posted them. Sorry to all you guys that had your hopes up for babies


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah no!! Black death!!


----------



## more_rayne (Nov 29, 2010)

d'oh


----------

